# How do mining rigs work



## TechBob (May 13, 2018)

Don't they just hold gpu's? if so, where does the cpu and other stuff go?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2018)

TechBob said:


> Don't they just hold gpu's? if so, where does the cpu and other stuff go?



Go here please for answers to your questions,  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...to-miner-the-setup.240672/page-4#post-3785718

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2018)

TechBob said:


> Don't they just hold gpu's? if so, where does the cpu and other stuff go?



They are essentially just normal computers, but typically with much more graphics cards. This is applicable to coins such as Etherium. Bitcoin miners typically use custom hardware to mine.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2018)

TechBob said:


> Don't they just hold gpu's? if so, where does the cpu and other stuff go?


They are actual PC’s. They have a CPU and memory, motherboard, etc that normal PC’s have. It’s pretty much normal.  

Many coins are best mined by leveraging the computing power of GPU’s, and many use multiple GPU’s


----------

